
Sugary drink sales in Philadelphia fall 38% after city adopted soda tax, study - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/14/sugary-drink-sales-fall-38percent-after-philadelphia-levied-soda-tax-study.html
======
eudora
The tax might increase income but imagine the effect on the costs to the
health system!

At least in a European country where health costs are socialised. Not sure how
much they're socialised in the United States.

------
Kazooie_Bird
"Some residents crossed city lines to buy soft drinks outside the city"

It's interesting that residents would travel to another city to purchase the
beverages. I wonder how much extra in travel (gas) each spent on average.

